# LAN systems not visible



## anshul (Aug 11, 2008)

We have LAN in the hostel but I do not see any connected systems on the network when I go to My Network Places.
A few systems show up on my friends.
But my PC shows none.
Also we are not able to use the IP access(remote connection using (e.g)\\174.33.45.66
It gives an error that "path not found"


----------



## kula (Aug 12, 2008)

first check the lan connection wire and other hard ware ....sss


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 12, 2008)

Make sure you you have run network setup wizard on your system.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 12, 2008)

Maybe you have more than one firewall running. That tends to cause problems with a network.

Is your workgroup the same as the others'? Also, search for one of your friends' computers by name (computer name).


----------



## anshul (Aug 12, 2008)

Done everything.
CS runs fine on the LAN.
workgroup also same. It says that path was not found. Windows firewall is off and Zonealarm was only recently installed. Even before it, it showed no systems.


----------



## kula (Aug 20, 2008)

i think the driver is not installed properly ......do it with the motherboard cd


----------



## Nikhilcgnr (Aug 20, 2008)

uninstall ur network driver from device manager then reinstall 
also try to ping any ip address


----------



## anshul (Aug 21, 2008)

The drivers are not a problem. The ping on any live IP is successful.
The problem is that I can see and access others PCs but they cannot access my shared docs. My PC is detected on the network but cannot be accessed.
Can DNS server be the culprit?


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 21, 2008)

Share a folder in ur system then type the complete path frm other pc to access the folder in ur computer like 
  //computerName/FolderName


----------



## Itz_Me!!! (Aug 22, 2008)

+1

This is the first thing u should do after running the network setup wizard.
Dont know the reason behind it but sharing even an empty folder and then accessing it from other machine will make your machine visible and accessible also.

Used to face the same problem in hostel  Good old days..

PS: Final step was to format the LAN PC's out of frustration..hehe


----------

